# Milly's first puppy groom



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Milly had her first puppy groom today and she did so well!!!

The groomer lives in our village and he was recommended by another cockapoo owner we met on one of our walk. 

He spent a full hour with Milly who was very patient ( even he commented on how good she was) 

He trimmed around her eyes, chin, ears, paws, bum, tails, took some excess fur off her body all with scissors. Also he clipped her nails and cleaned her ears. He said they didn't need plucking as she's not too hairy there. 

I just can't believe I found such a good groomer, and so close to me too (I walked to his house!!) 

He has 12 cockapoos on his books and does all different sorts of trims so I'm pretty confident we won't have a disastrous first proper groom....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet Milly  she looks as if she is smiling in her sleep.
Wonderful to have a good local groomer.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Milly can see clearly now!!


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Last one, promise


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely girl!


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you  I appreciate these pics don't show her groom as such. It was hard to get a shot as it's not daylight, she's tired and doesn't want to pose lol

I just couldn't wait to share


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow! So did he let you stay? She looks delightful


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> Wow! So did he let you stay? She looks delightful


Yup, I stayed. He said I can even stay for the full groom which would be 2 hours. I probably will for first one but this will not be until spring time when she'll be closer to a year old. I booked another trim like this at end of January. he's so booked up I needed to get in early.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Just one more pic that I took today. Milly looks so much older now! Yikes!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Milly pup you could flood this board with dozens of photos of Milly and I can pretty much guarentee that no one here will complain! We love photos of poo puppies and many of us have a very special weakness for black ones! Keep them coming please!


----------

